
Ask HN: What happened to https://whytheluckystiff.net/? - da02
Based on the current content, it seems the domain has become another how-to tech blog using Wordpress. (Not that there&#x27;s anything wrong with that.)<p>Has this &quot;passing of the torch&quot; of whytheluckystiff.net been covered before on HN?
======
dang
This should maybe be left as an exercise for the reader, but here's the
solution:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2009-08-19](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2009-08-19)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2009-08-20](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2009-08-20)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20090820010834/http://news.ycomb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20090820010834/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

What people may not remember is that, sometime between
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=775727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=775727)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=776473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=776473),
we got the second HN Erlang avalanche. I doubt anyone remembers who triggered
that one. I tried to find a screenshot of the frontpage at peak Erlang but the
Wayback machine wasn't crawling HN so often back then. (It didn't get it the
first time, either, but
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2009-03-11](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2009-03-11)
is an approximation.)

Later follow-ups:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=whytheluckystiff%20points%3E30...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=whytheluckystiff%20points%3E30&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

~~~
da02
OP here. It turns out it was explained back in 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7357580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7357580)

For some reason, I got my dates mixed up. At one point, _why did publish
something post-2009, then went silent. I thought it was back in 2013, but it
was earlier than that (between 2010-2012). Then in 2013 people discussed the
new Wordpress site on the domain.

It was a problem with my memory, not with being too lazy to
"site:news.ycombinator.com whytheluckystiff". Sorry for the mix-up.

~~~
dang
I didn't mean to imply that you were being lazy! more that some things are
best left to be dug up but I couldn't resist spelling it out.

------
rurban
[http://whymirror.github.io/](http://whymirror.github.io/)

But potion is now maintaining by me under perl11. libsyck also needs a minor
revival I think. I once stood at his front porch but didn't dare to ring the
bell. He's doing fine I guess.

------
schappim
Don't forget:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_the_lucky_stiff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_the_lucky_stiff)

------
anthony_doan
This is around the time I've started my programming career. Many of my buddy
went with RoR while I stuck with PHP. I went to a few Ruby meetup with my
friends before the web dev boot camps phase started.

If I recall correctly, because this is such a while back, he left and wants to
be left alone. Seems like he got issues to resolve and what ever it is it's
personal.

As for the website there are dupes out there.

